# Vaja Cases for iTouch



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello all!

I just got an iTouch while I patiently save for an iPod  

This thing is just so pretty it needs equally beautfilu protection.  I've been looking at the Vaja cases and they are quite beautiful.  Wondering if any posters here w/iTouches use the Vaja cases and if so, would you post pics?  Could I get your feedback on the case itself as well?   I particularly like the Classic Top Retro; I only fear it will take me months to decide on a color combo  

That Mamut for iPad is absolutely gorgeous!  So much so, without even owning an iPad, I'm tempted to buy for "when I get it"....sigh.

Thanks!
Juanita


----------

